# Fundal height!!! Please share your week to FH ratio!



## Guppy051708

Hi ladies! I am still awaiting my 20 week scan, so no idea if this is a singleton or a muti pregnancy. I had one done at 8 weeks, but i had/have a titled uterus and the tech had A TON of trouble seeing one baby, let alone anything else..so we still dont know. Anyways, my Fundal Height has been way ahead this entire pregnancy (well since being able to measure). With DS i was always right on, CM wise. I NEVER measured ahead, at all, and in fact i did measure a little behind towards the end due to engagement. This pregnancy, by 10 weeks my uterus was already above my pubic bone (although i do understand this is common with subsequent pregnancys). At the middle of 15 weeks i measured 20CM for FH and today (at middle of 16 weeks) i am measuring 20.5cm. Now, i understand FH can vary. So there is a margin of error by + or - 2cm (for example: 16 weeks can be normal if measuring 14cm, 15cm, 16cm, 17cm, or 18cm.). Anyways, please share with me your FH in relevance to what week you were. ...I am just not being patient and looking for clues!!! i also started feeling movements at 14 weeks this time (which is wicked early for me). Maybe there is only one in there, but maybe there's not and i need help lol


----------



## Kristin83

They dont measure as often when you are having multiples bc it isnt very accurate, but the times that they did measure me I was always measuring 4-6 weeks ahead of whatever week I was. Hopefully they will be able to tell you soon if you are having twins or not. Good luck!


----------



## Guppy051708

interesting!
yeah, i agree that FH can be inaccurate, in any type of pregnancy, but will be intriguing to hear of the results!! Thanks hun x


----------



## Wind

At my 28 week appointment I was measuring 37 cm.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi, I was around 4wks ahead up until 20wks, after that I was measured at 28wks and was a staggering 14wks ahead, and at 32wks I was 20wks ahead lol. The boys were big for twins tho. I think it's usual to be 3/4wks ahead with twins, but then subsequent singleton pregnancies can mwasure way ahead too x


----------



## Guppy051708

wow! this could go either way, but i wish my scan would get here already!!!
thanks ladies!!


----------



## Cuffy

When I was 24 weeks pregnant I was measuring 31cm which I think is normal. I'm carrying quite low so I don't know if that makes a difference?! I have midwife on monday so will be interested to see what it is now.


----------



## Guppy051708

not sure. could have something to do with it but i carried SOOO low with DS and i was always smack on....guess fluid could have something to do with it too.

oh wait :dohh: you are having twins haha, im an idiot! that would be why lol i think it would make sense to measure ahead like that if youre having multis :D


----------



## knitbit

I've been measuring 4 weeks ahead. They are packed in side by side.


----------



## mamato2more

I measured six weeks ahead the entire time..Without fail...


----------



## daisybby03

I seem to measure 7 weeks ahead each time I have been checked. I was just at doctors yesterday for my 24 week and measured 31 weeks.:)


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks ladies! im still measuring far ahead (about 4-5 weeks, usually closer to 5). Either i have tons and tons of fluid in there, or theres more than one. Probably fluid, but guess i wont know till my scan! 

And just for kicks i'll share my comparison pic. obviously you show sooner with your second, but i just thought it would be fun to share :D The one to the left was taken this pregnancy middle of week 16. The one to the right was taken with DS pregnancy taken at middle of 15 weeks. Same shirt too :D


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

At 23 weeks i measured 33 weeks!!


----------



## Cuffy

Well I went in yesterday and I'm 28 weeks and I'm measuring 42cm  lol


----------



## wondertwins

Whoa, Cuffy! That's impressive! Maybe you're growing some tall basketball players. :)


----------



## Skidaddle83

Wow cuffy I'm impressed! I got measured today and at 32 weeks am measuring 42 which shocked me! To be fair though at 30 weeks I was only measuring 34 so still an impressive growth spurt! X


----------



## Wind

Today at 30 weeks I measured 40 cm.


----------



## Guppy051708

wow! thats awesome! haha
...still awaiting my scan to be scheduled :wacko:


----------



## Miss MellyG

Today at 17 weeks I measured 24 weeks

x


----------



## Guppy051708

I'll have to find my fabric measuring tape later and see what im measuring. 
I havn't checked for about a week now. At middle of 16 weeks i was 20.5 ...we shall see!


----------



## Cuffy

Oo-er maybe the gd has a lot to answer for I'm quite relieved to be getting a scan this week! I thought it was a big jump but then it's been 4 weeks and I brewed a big boy last time, will pop back tomorrow x


----------



## Guppy051708

Couldn't find my tape measure, but i got my scan booked for Wednesday at 11:15am!!! :wohoo:
Probably one indeed, but im glad to get something confirmed!


----------



## Cuffy

Well we had our scan and both are looking well normal sizes. We have girly in an oblique cephalic position and our boy is lying over the top in transverse from what we saw it's probably the only way he gets any peace!! So I'm guessing it's their position that is making the difference as she was scanning by my ribs and he's tucked right out of the way!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thats amazing :cloud9:


----------

